
Show HN: Animal Crossing New Horizons companion app - Thundernerd
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.tnrd.critters
======
Thundernerd
Hey all,

Recently made my first Android app, written in Kotlin. The art is made in
Photoshop by someone else, and then imported into Zeplin. Zeplin allows me to
export it directly into the project in the correct folders and sizes.

There were some hiccups in the beginning due to me not understanding the art
asset sizing strategy, but once I stumbled onto Zeplin it made things a whole
lot easier.

First time using Kotlin as well so that was a nice challenge, but really
liking the language so far!

Planning on making an iOS version as well, but have to get a proper
development setup for that first.

Tips are always welcome!

